

Do you feel uncomfortable with your laptop position?  let's see eXtable - krenza
https://www.indiegogo.com/project/preview/794c5eaf

======
manmeet
good idea, but please get your submission proof-read. There are too many
grammatical errors, I can see this as a good idea going to waste due to a
poorly structured and worded submission.

